# Tichiondrius > Gilde Kangaeru > Allianz



## Tonsorusra (24. Juli 2014)

suchst Du eine Gilde ohne Verplichtungen, dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig.
Unsere Gilde möchte sich Erweitern, um zusammen Questen,Erfolge und ab und an einen Raid zu durchlaufen.
Wir die Gilde Kangaeru suchen noch Spieler die Spaß am Spiel, genauso auch Hilfsbereit und Lustig sind.

Melde Dich einfach ingame bei Fildolo,Zóeý oder bei einem unserer Mitspieler, gerne auch per Post sollte einer nicht online sein, wir melden uns dann so bald wie Möglich.
Auch kannst Du Dich auf unserer HP Kangaeru umsehen und auch Bewerben.

Es freut sich die ganze Gilde auf Nachrichten und neue Mitstreiter.

LG Kangaeru


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (26. Juli 2014)

Kann niemanden aus eurer Gilde erreichen,dabei werbt ihr doch auf eurer Hp das ihr aktiv sein würdet.Wohl auch wieder einen Eintagsfliegengilde wie soviele.


----------



## Tonsorusra (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Donnerfalke,

nun wie schon jemand aus der Gilde dir mitgeteilt hat, sind wir eine neue Gilde und haben noch nicht viele Spieler!!! Du hast auch jemand um 8 uhr Morgens angeredet, kein Wunder wir Arbeiten auch!!!!

Auf unserer HP hättest Du dich auch Bewerben können und wir wüssten von Dir!

Leider würdest du in eine Gilde gehen wo schon 100 Spieler integriert sind, nun dann mußt du dir eine andere Gilde suchen und uns nicht in diesem Forum schlecht reden!!!

Solltest Du dich noch entscheiden zu uns zu kommen dann schreibe doch eine Ingame Nachricht oder Bewerbe dich auf unserer HP...

LG Tonsorusra


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn das schon für dich "Schlechtreden" ist ...........

Hatte es vorgezogen erstmal persönlich Kontakt aufzunehmen,und zwar nicht um 8:00 Uhr morgens sondern eher gegen Abend.Wie du auf die Uhrzeit gekommen bist weiß ich nicht,du solltest dich bei deinem Member vorher besser informieren wenn du schon solchen Mist hier im öffentlichen Forum schreibst.Um 8:00 Uhr morgens habe ich besseres zu tun als WOW zu spielen.Hatte es Mittags,Nachmittags und Abends versucht wann bitteschön ist denn möglich jemanden zu erreichen?!Nachts um 0:00 Uhr?
Aber ist im Grunde auch nun egal,bei deinem Verhalten hier im Forum wird es sicher eine Eintagsfliegengilde werden wie soviele andere Gilden.Und das "Schlechtreden" deiner Gilde kann ich mir sparen das machst du aus den oben erwähnten Gründen schon selbst.


LG
Donnerfalke


----------



## Tonsorusra (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für Deine Mitteilung,

allerdings frage ich mich dann auch. Warum, wenn du schon mit einem Spieler geschrieben hast, nicht in die gilde gekommen bist, dann hättest Du es ja selber sehen können, dass wir noch nicht soviele sind damit immer jemand online ist!

Frage Dich selber was Du suchst bevor Du eine Gilde Eintagsfliege nennst, oder besser mach selber eine Gilde auf dann wirst Du es sehen, dass es nicht so einfach ist Spieler zu bekommen, die auch Veständnis haben wenn mal an ein oder zwei Tagen keiner online ist. In unserer Gilde sind Spieler mit Beruf und Familie!

Nun den Wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei Deinen Unternehmungen und nochmal DANKE für Deine Komentare!!!

LG Tonsorusra


----------

